# My new GTR, HKS2.8/T88/HKS6Speed



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

I had a R33 GTR a while ago and really enjoyed it. It was fully caged and Perspex windows, TO4R running 1.4bar. Awesome handling and good in a straight line. 
I've been on the look out for another one and have just bought this one, it is still in a Japan, but will leave any day now..

Below is translated spec list.. But my knowledge of Piston engines is very limited, so if anyone has any comments on the spec, then please say so.

TEIN height pitch 
the pyro tension rod > approximately 
ARC hollow stubby 
the Cuzco front and back upper arm 
the HKS6 fast dog mission 
HKS FCONVpro,
OS triple clutch 
the line lock 
the APEX drag titanium muffler 
cooling system 
the oil cooler 
ARC3 layer 
trust 4 layer intercooler 
the thermo- stud [rajietasabutanku] 
oil catch tank 
the trust racing blow off valve 
the HKS piston 
the HKS crank 
the HKS connecting rod 
>seat cutting 
the [ri] which the valve is done it adjusts 
shim adjustment
water hole processing 
N1 block 
the shim custom-made item 
the valve
guide striking changing 
Valve grinding 
port grinding 
cam escaping
processing 
thrust cylinder head bolt 
the APEX cam sprocket 
APEX> [ritena] 
APEX valve spring 
the trust bulk oil pan 
the APEX cam 280
degree 11.5
N1 water pump
the trust 1000CC injector
turbine T88-34D
HKS Twin Power
the carbon bonnet 
the carbon rear wing 
As for horsepower is not the case that it is measured with the chassis, but 800 horsepower have come out of 750. The injector of 1000CC was 80% injection ratio from 75.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

great car man , is this the one that was a project car? , i saw it for sale on a site but i don't remeber it's name...


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Not sure, but very interested if anyone knows anything about it.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice car mate......


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't know if your car is a demo or custome car, but it comes from here:
www.d-fida.jp


































and by the way it's located in Sapporo Hokkaido! well . . . next door for servicing.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

looks awesome, and with a cracking-looking spec.

I saw it ebay, yesterday, I think it was, and it said something about the headgasket blown, IIRC. Is this the same car??

Steve


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

DRAGON said:


>


anyone know what sideskirts these are...i want them!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Faz Choudhury said:


> anyone know what sideskirts these are...i want them!


They look like Top-Secret ones to me

and Japsalon do some very good looking replicas, IIRC


----------



## hotsky (Jan 6, 2004)

*blown engine*

this is the car that is up for sale at the moment with a blown engine on one of the sites the turbo on the other site is not a t88 as said above cheap for 10 grand mine u


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

What a surprise a Jap importer advertising a car they dont own and cant supply. Anyone got a Link?


----------



## hotsky (Jan 6, 2004)

*ebay*

try ebay mate im sure thats where i seen it advertised


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Did you say you'd just bought it?

Hope it doesnt arrive and its knackered!

Check it out if i were you, and stop any payments you've made.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

The engine has some blow-by, but the seller has been open about this.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice car!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DRAGON said:


> What a surprise a Jap importer advertising a car they dont own and cant supply. Anyone got a Link?


http://www.jap-angels.com/details.asp?offset=100&cdID=926527

Jap-Angels selling it . . . but they sell anything they see or found on Ebay Japan or jap. dealer have in stock . . . it looks like it's their stock, but they gonna just buy the car at some dealer in Japan . . .great! 
Meaning that they not have control over the sales of thoses cars, if somebody is interested , they will just ask the garage in japan if it is still up for sale. If it's sold they gonna tell the customer they allready sold it . . .


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

I wouldn't trust their specification or prices, as they are selling it for less than I paid for it in Japan.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

DRAGON said:


> The engine has some blow-by, but the seller has been open about this.


"This R33 GTR is a Project car as the Engine has blown hence the price.car is in japan.needs a new block and head."

"this car is not driveable in Present condition"

Just as long as you are aware of the severity of the 'blow by' u mention


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks Leggus, but I trust my supplier in japan, rather than someone who does not own the car, and has the specification, etc wrong.


----------



## neil c (Jul 11, 2006)

i think the car was also for sale on www.draganddrift.com


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

We've got a 6,000 mile Nur Spec N1 engine for sale. Would go well in this, lol 

Miguel


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Newera said:


> We've got a 6,000 mile Nur Spec N1 engine for sale. Would go well in this, lol
> 
> Miguel



How much?


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

Dragon, the garage looks as busy as your place:bawling: , the FEED-R will still do you lol:flame: 

Jaydee


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Newera said:


> We've got a 6,000 mile Nur Spec N1 engine for sale. Would go well in this, lol
> 
> Miguel



now theres an option! :clap:


----------

